# wall hanging



## pinky (Feb 1, 2018)

This is brown mallee. Measures 9" x 14". Pierced with a dental drill.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2018)

Dang John, that is sweet! Good to see you man! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (Feb 1, 2018)

Yeah, been out of town for a while. Time to get some woodworking done and wood posted for sale.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 1, 2018)

Way beyond awesome! Why did you use a dental drill? Do you have a side picture? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 1, 2018)

VERY nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (Feb 1, 2018)

Chuck
Just the high speed of the dental drill really works better than anything else I have tried.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 1, 2018)

pinky said:


> Chuck
> Just the high speed of the dental drill really works better than anything else I have tried.


Thanks. Where does one get a dental drill??? Chuck


----------



## pinky (Feb 1, 2018)

Got my set up from a previous dentist for free. Gifted him a big bowl after the fact. They are on e-bay though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 1, 2018)

That looks awesome John, did you turn it on the lathe or flatten it with a planer?

@Nature Man although not exactly from a dentist, I have this and love it. I bought the longer shaft to make it easier to use.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 1, 2018)

Awesome piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 1, 2018)

Thats awesome John, looks like a lot of work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 1, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That looks awesome John, did you turn it on the lathe or flatten it with a planer?
> 
> @Nature Man although not exactly from a dentist, I have this and love it. I bought the longer shaft to make it easier to use.


I want one of those, but I figured Id wait till my dremel died, but it just won't die, I might have to give it some help....I've had it about 20 years, good old made in USA model...


----------



## pinky (Feb 1, 2018)

It really wasn't much work or time. Used the bandsaw to take off a thin slice of a burl. Ran it through the drum sander a few times. The piercing was somewhere between an hour and a half and 2 hours. Spray lacquer from a rattle can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 1, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Thanks. Where does one get a dental drill??? Chuck


This guy is a piercing guru, lives here in AZ, he sells some gear on like, and he usually has a booth at the turning shows, I have no affiliation with him, and I'm sure there are plenty of other sources out there.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (Feb 1, 2018)

I have a foredom and use it on alot of different things but for this, I find a big difference between the two. Foredom is around 18,000 rpm and a high speed dental drill is over 200,000 rpm. It's nowhere near as useful as a foredom but good for piercing and cleaning the kids teeth.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 1, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> I want one of those, but I figured Id wait till my dremel died, but it just won't die, I might have to give is some help....I've had it about 20 years, good old made in USA model...


You gotta get one Barry. Once you have used it you will never use anything else. I have one in KCMO storage and bought another one for here so I could play on the lanai when I need a fix of saw dust.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 1, 2018)

pinky said:


> I have a foredom and use it on alot of different things but for this, I find a big difference between the two. Foredom is around 18,000 rpm and a high speed dental drill is over 200,000 rpm. It's nowhere near as useful as a foredom but good for piercing and cleaning the kids teeth.


Just reading that made my teeth hurt...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 1, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You gotta get one Barry. Once you have used it you will never use anything else. I have one in KCMO storage and bought another one for here so I could play on the lanai when I need a fix of saw dust.



What...are planning to go back to KC


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 1, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> What...are planning to go back to KC


Not KC but we need to do something. Oahu is nothing but a shore to shore city. There are no homes under a million that will allow me to have any kind of shop. We live in a small condo so storage was much cheaper in KC than to ship it here to store.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Not KC but we need to do something. Oahu is nothing but a shore to shore city. There are no homes under a million that will allow me to have any kind of shop. We live in a small condo so storage was much cheaper in KC than to ship it here to store.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 1, 2018)

Tony said:


>


Dont do that @Tony he might think we want him to move here !!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

